# Brunelli procedure



## scooter1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Doctor states he did a Brunelli reconstruction, wrist.

Doctor states 26485, but I am thinking 25320, but not sure.   Please help . . . .

dorsal scapholunate ligament was identified & seen to be completely torn without any remnants of ligament remaining, this is a very early stage I scapholunate ligament disassociation. Scaphoid was reduced by traction along the thumb. I microfractured the eburnated area & prepared for a Brunelli reconstruction. Separate incision performed over the volar aspect of the wrist along the flexor carpi radialis. guidewire was used to guide the drill for a hole volar to dorsal thru the distal scaphoid. Flexor carpi radialis was identified at the wrist & 1/3 was taken proximally thru small incision. Tendon was then threaded back to the STT region level & then thrreaded thru scaphoid volar to dorsal. Pulling on the tendon, we reduced the scapholunate interval quite solidly. a Mitek anchor was then used to anchor the base. Through multiple pass-through w/overlapping sutures, I fixed the graft dorsally, transferring the FCR volar to dorsal across the distal pole of the scaphoid  reducing the distal portion of the scaphoid back to normal


----------



## jdemar (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with you 25320.


----------



## scooter1 (Jul 16, 2013)

thank you so much


----------

